# looking for a partner to start a coffee restaurant ?



## raminafshari

hi everybody , i am ramin afshari , 25 years old boy , i am new in the business , soon i am about to take some courses for different kinds of foods ( specially fast foods ) and making coffees tea and ... , i am looking for partner so when i am done with my studies we could start a business together . i cant inform you with the amount of money i can provide for my share of the shop and equipment in here , and i am really interested to open a coffee restaurant . feel free to send me an email .

email : [email protected]

take care .


----------



## garydyke1

I think you need to provide a little more info before anyone will show any interest.

You need to display a solid business plan & passion for the industry.


----------



## raminafshari

ok good tip , thanks . i am just so interested in coffee business and coffee itself . i have been saving money for more than 5 years although i have been living in a country with bad economy but i have manged to save enough money to pay my share of buying and equating a coffee shop .

i think after i found someone who is interested in the coffee shop business we start by calculating the amount of money that we have together and our goals for future . i rather to just have a perfect coffee shop instead of having a coffee restaurant . serving cold drink + hot drinks ( all in different types and kinds ) + cakes , biscuits and .. and perhaps snacks .

after knowing how much money we have , then to see what kind of place that we need and how much space ( i guess having around 60 square meter might be enough to run a coffee with 35 customers + kitchen + perhaps could put some tables outside the shop as well and serve up to 50 peoples ( i am not sure about it yet ) + we could have more space if possible ) i know the location of shop is one of the most important things in the business so i suppose there is a connection between the amount of money that we want to spend with location of the shop and the shop space .

i would to have old fashion shop + good equipment to serve customers , i am not kind of guy who like to compete with other shops but if it become necessary i will do it LOL . i am a working kind of guy and like working and working specially when i am working with cool guys or girls . i don't residence of any country but my own country so i guess my partner must help me with that . i do like to do 50% 50% partnership . i am an honest person at list that's what i think i do respect peoples thought and beliefs , i am a reasonable person , i calm . i do like to hear a very light music in the coffee shop while reading biography books and enjoying my hot coffee . i would have a partner between ages 24 up to 35 or perhaps 40 . i don't like to serve any kind of alcoholic drinks as well . we could have baby showers , birthday parties , surprise parties , movie time and .. . if we have enough space we could have a bookshelf for peoples to pick a book and read while drinking there coffee .

combining these two images below is almost what i have in my mind



















ok , thats what i had in my mind for now .


----------



## Mrboots2u

What country is this coffee shop business going to be in ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I know how how you feel. I too have a fantastic business plan in an industry of which I have no experience. Once I finish my studies (A level Alchemy) I will be launching product.

All the best in the coffee shop. Have you thought about appearing on the BBCs Dragons Den?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## forzajuve

Looking for a work permit me thinks!


----------



## raminafshari

hum basically it could be any country these are the ones that i have in my mind mostly ( canada america denmark finland germany iceland norway sweden switzerland uk japan south korea ) .


----------



## raminafshari

i am not 100% sure about Canada america yet because there are a lot big brands over there , i am not sure if business is booming or not over there .


----------



## Neill

Where are you based? Nigeria by any chance? It's not for me, I'm out.


----------



## raminafshari

no i am not in Nigeria . i am not in Africa , i am in Asia .


----------



## Mrboots2u

It never fails to amaze me , just how gullible and stupid people assume other people are........


----------



## Glenn

raminafshari said:


> ... we could have baby showers , birthday parties , surprise parties , movie time and .. . if we have enough space we could have a bookshelf for peoples to pick a book and read while drinking there coffee .
> 
> combining these two images below is almost what i have in my mind


Not sure this type of model would work in the UK, which appears to be more advanced than what you imagine.

You mention movie time - were you thinking of a café in a cinema?


----------



## raminafshari

what do you mean ?


----------



## Glenn

There are already a number of established chains here in the UK, whose interiors are moving towards light and airy (rather than cluttered and dark as shown in those photos)

You mention movie time. Were you thinking of showing films in the café?

However you don't see enough room for a bookshelf (eg a very small theatre)

Where are you planning on opening this business, bearing in mind you don't appear to have a work visa for the locations (unless you have one but not divulged that information)

Do you have any business plans in place?

Are you aware of labour costs and regulatory costs in the markets you are investigating?

Do you now which areas have high demand for baby showers in cafes? (so that I can avoid them on my travels)


----------



## raminafshari

no , maybe in a time of the day or night we could play a movie with a projector on the way for a local customers and friends , i am not sure yet actually it could be just or fun and not business . those images are the things i like to be , i don't say what can i do is something like that . but i want to try my best .


----------



## raminafshari

no i don't have work visa and dont have info about labour costs and regulatory costs .


----------



## jeebsy

If you transfer me your half of the investment I'll get things started while you sort out a visa.


----------



## Olliehulla

jeebsy, he'll need your bank account details for the transfer

&#8230; oh and your mothers madden name, date of birth, current address&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Neill

raminafshari said:


> ok good tip , thanks . i am just so interested in coffee business and coffee itself . i have been saving money for more than 5 years although i have been living in a country with bad economy but i have manged to save enough money to pay my share of buying and equating a coffee shop .
> 
> i think after i found someone who is interested in the coffee shop business we start by calculating the amount of money that we have together and our goals for future . i rather to just have a perfect coffee shop instead of having a coffee restaurant . serving cold drink + hot drinks ( all in different types and kinds ) + cakes , biscuits and .. and perhaps snacks .
> 
> after knowing how much money we have , then to see what kind of place that we need and how much space ( i guess having around 60 square meter might be enough to run a coffee with 35 customers + kitchen + perhaps could put some tables outside the shop as well and serve up to 50 peoples ( i am not sure about it yet ) + we could have more space if possible ) i know the location of shop is one of the most important things in the business so i suppose there is a connection between the amount of money that we want to spend with location of the shop and the shop space .
> 
> i would to have old fashion shop + good equipment to serve customers , i am not kind of guy who like to compete with other shops but if it become necessary i will do it LOL . i am a working kind of guy and like working and working specially when i am working with cool guys or girls . i don't residence of any country but my own country so i guess my partner must help me with that . i do like to do 50% 50% partnership . i am an honest person at list that's what i think i do respect peoples thought and beliefs , i am a reasonable person , i calm . i do like to hear a very light music in the coffee shop while reading biography books and enjoying my hot coffee . i would have a partner between ages 24 up to 35 or perhaps 40 . i don't like to serve any kind of alcoholic drinks as well . we could have baby showers , birthday parties , surprise parties , movie time and .. . if we have enough space we could have a bookshelf for peoples to pick a book and read while drinking there coffee .
> 
> combining these two images below is almost what i have in my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok , thats what i had in my mind for now .


I'm sure that you can tell that this is a forum of coffee lovers who are very enthusiastic about creating the perfect cup. Why don't you demonstrate to us your knowledge of coffee, varietals, processing, terroir and then what equipment you would choose and how you would prepare your perfect shot?


----------



## cam coffee shop

Hi All, I have a passion for coffee and looking for a business partner myself to open up a quality independent coffee shop in Yorkshire or Cheshire, (open for other locations if you have something great going). Looking for people who are SERIOUS about the idea, it would be nice if you work/worked in a good independent store before like (Prufrock or Kaffeine...don`t want to mention stores up here). If you want to invest on a 50-50 basis I only need seriousness and fairness from you. If you don`t have money to invest but want to be involved I would be also interested working with you if you have at least 2 years strong experience. Thanks all for reading! Please write to [email protected] Regards, Antonio


----------



## cam coffee shop

Hi All, I have a passion for coffee and looking for a business partner myself to open up a quality independent coffee shop in Yorkshire or Cheshire, (open for other locations if you have something great going). Looking for people who are SERIOUS about the idea, it would be nice if you work/worked in a good independent store before like (Prufrock or Kaffeine...don`t want to mention stores up here). If you want to invest on a 50-50 basis I only need seriousness and fairness from you. If you don`t have money to invest but want to be involved I would be also interested working with you if you have at least 2 years strong experience. Thanks all for reading! Please write to [email protected] Regards, Antonio


----------

